# How to install jdk16 using gcc46?



## interfasys (Sep 24, 2011)

The jdk16 port insists on using the base compiler to compile some of its components (hotspot, etc.). I think I've identified 2 files that need patching, but I was wondering if someone else went through the trouble of making it work.
I saw that someone has released a patch for openjdk, but it can't be applied as is of course.


----------



## draco003 (Sep 25, 2011)

Perhaps you would like to have a look at this article >> Using newer version of GCC and binutils with the FreeBSD Ports Collection


----------



## interfasys (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, but the problem isn't how to compile ports using gcc46 since I successfully compile most ports with it, but more how to fix jdk16 which doesn't follow the rules in make.conf or env .


----------

